# Best CAI for 2004 Goat?



## SJAndrew (Sep 28, 2004)

*Best CAI for 2005 Goat?*

The title pretty much says it all. 

What is the best CAI kit for the 2005 GTO? I notice a _substantial_ boost in performance when the ambient air is cool and when my GTO is cool. I would like to think I could make this a little less temporary.


----------



## Xcommuter (Jun 30, 2005)

I assume your title was meant to say 2005 instead on 04. From what I read the choice is K&N or Lingenfelter but both have the disclaimer of off road use only.
As companies tool up more stuff for the 05's LS2 maybe something legal will appear.


----------



## LS2FAST (Jul 22, 2005)

I opted for the Lingenfelter. Reasons:

1.) A heat shield comes with the kit.
2.) Plus the following Quote from Lingenfelter:
_The Lingenfelter high performance Pontiac GTO air intake provides an easy to bolt-on 12 HP gain at the rear wheels. 
The easy to install, bolt on air intake system is designed to fit the 2005 GTO. This low restriction air induction system has shown in back to back testing 12 Hp, and 9 lbs ft. of torque over the stock GTO air intake system! The system is designed to provide lower temperature air from outside the engine compartment in order to maintain optimal performance. _ 
3.) Lingenfelter Specializes in this type of engine.

The K&N estimates a 13.5HP gain but at the engine and not at the rear wheels. K&N also uses a new intake tube, they claim the factory airpath to be too restrictive, however this is based on all vehicles, and is applied to the GTO.

I am sure they are both good, I just prefered going with Lingenfelter since they did real world testing and they DO specialize in this engine.

Everyone here will get different results and have different opinions. Thats just my 2-cents. :cool


----------

